# The Bye-Bye Thread



## Epic Fail Man (Feb 2, 2022)

Like the Introduction Thread but with people leaving the site.

I noticed some people in these forums make a big show about them "leaving forever" or "moving on" or even "taking a break". So I figured why not make a thread that is kind of a containment zone for people doing that.

Also, if you are leaving because you are going to kill yourself please film it and post it in the thread, thank you.


Go on then, tell everyone you're leaving.


----------



## Testacles Maximus (Feb 2, 2022)

Everyone is here forever.


----------



## Jordi El Nino Polla (Feb 2, 2022)

Gotta get milk and cigarettes. I'll be right back.


----------



## serious n00b (Feb 2, 2022)

@chimpburgers see you next week


----------



## Peru oso donas (Feb 2, 2022)

Guys could you please watch out my glass of chocolate milk? Im gonna be back in 5 minutes


----------



## Peru oso donas (Feb 2, 2022)

Peru oso donas said:


> View attachment 2945781
> Guys could you please watch out my glass of chocolate milk? Im gonna be back in 5 minutes


I am back, thank you guys for not doing anything to my milk


----------



## Breadbassket (Feb 2, 2022)

Who leaves? Aren't we all stuck here?


----------



## jewelry investor (Feb 2, 2022)

lurking is eternal.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Feb 2, 2022)

Blood in, blood out.


----------



## IKOL (Feb 2, 2022)

Breadbassket said:


> Who leaves? Aren't we all stuck here?


I mean, Lowtax did, but he never had an account here.
And there is an ex-kiwi who commited a suicide, I heard...


----------



## Breadbassket (Feb 2, 2022)

MundusVivendi said:


> I mean, Lowtax did, but he never had an account here.
> And there is an ex-kiwi who commited a suicide, I heard...


So are you saying the only way people can leave Kiwi Farms is through death?


----------



## Cats (Feb 2, 2022)

Bye Bye Man, La La Land (don't think it don't say it)


----------



## The Magnificence (Feb 2, 2022)

Your poll makes no sense. I mean, sure I need to pee but why on earth would I need to leave my desk for that?


----------



## IKOL (Feb 2, 2022)

Breadbassket said:


> So are you saying the only way people can leave Kiwi Farms is through death?


You're a smart one, don't you?


----------



## HERE YOU GO (Feb 2, 2022)

The saddest part is there won't be a KiwiFarms one day in the future, probably less than 5 or 10 years from now.



You'll still have to be alive for like 50+ years depending on your age after KF is gone.


----------



## Testacles Maximus (Feb 2, 2022)

MundusVivendi said:


> Lowtax did, but he never had an account here.


I thought I remembered him having an account here.


----------



## Idiotron (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## What the shit (Feb 20, 2022)

Bye bye @Revo I’ll miss you.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Feb 20, 2022)

I'll have to let you guys know that @Cats has left for vacation for the next couple of months. He has done this many times, but this time he forgot to announce it in the bye-bye thread  smh.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Feb 20, 2022)

>Not posting this on this specific thread





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Wallfacer (Feb 21, 2022)

Bold of you to assume that escape is possible.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Feb 21, 2022)

Breadbassket said:


> Who leaves? Aren't we all stuck here?



Yes, I was under the belief that this was a spurgatory that I was required to spend time in as a result of not being based enough IRL?


----------



## Cats (Feb 24, 2022)

I am leaving for vacation out of the country for few months and @Epic Fail Man told me on my user profile to post about that here.


----------



## Secret Messages (Feb 24, 2022)

Cats said:


> I am leaving for vacation out of the country for few months and @Epic Fail Man told me on my user profile to post about that here.


cya dood come back soon


----------



## Pickle Dick (Feb 24, 2022)

Technically not a "bye-bye" from me, since I'll obviously continue to lurk here and make the occasional post/thread, but I'm not having as much fun here as I did when I first registered... _*five years ago*_? What a long time!

So yeah, kinda burnt out from posting here, especially with A. most of the good users having long left or outed as lolcows themselves and B. the poltisperging around here has gotten too much for me. Gonna probably go touch grass now or something.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Feb 24, 2022)

Cats said:


> I am leaving for vacation out of the country for few months and @Epic Fail Man told me on my user profile to post about that here.


bye-bye have a good fun time.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Mar 5, 2022)

Our favorite twitter enthusiast @Josterman is going for a break.






Hopefully he would be back with more Palmer updates and some threads made for him.


----------



## Boobie Bomb (Mar 6, 2022)

Epic Fail Man said:


> Our favorite twitter enthusiast @Josterman is going for a break.
> 
> View attachment 3045882
> 
> Hopefully he would be back with more Palmer updates and some threads made for him.


Man, I talk to this man in DMs and he seems friendly even when he does sometimes pester me over making a thread for Cringe Report. I'm glad that thread got made but at the price of him leaving will make me sad a bit.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Mar 6, 2022)

Obligatory:


----------



## starborn427614 (Mar 6, 2022)

I tried leaving once. Got stuck on a fence and no one helped me down until two days later because I got trapped there on a Friday.


----------



## Empresa (Mar 7, 2022)

Boobie Bomb said:


> I talk to Josterman in DMs and he seems friendly even when he does sometimes pester me over making a thread for Cringe Report. I'm glad that thread got made but at the price of him leaving will make me sad a bit.


I was pretty upset I spent 2 hours fixing his notes and clipping media just for him to disappear on me. [glad hes back though]


----------



## Boobie Bomb (Mar 8, 2022)

Empresa said:


> I was pretty upset I spent 2 hours fixing his notes and clipping media just for him to disappear on me. [glad hes back though]


Same man. Let’s hope he doesn’t become soup


----------



## Asdfgunman81 (Mar 9, 2022)

I'm going to take a vacation. I've had some fun on here, but I need some me time. Don't know when I'll be back.


----------



## Fraiser crane (Mar 24, 2022)

I'm running away don't try and stop me


----------



## Penis Drager (Mar 24, 2022)

Silver-kerching said:


> I'm running away don't try and stop me


You will be missed by all of 5 people who noticed your existence.
Godspeed you glorious retard.


----------



## Maskull (Mar 24, 2022)

Penis Drager said:


> You will be missed by all of 5 people who noticed your existence.
> Godspeed you glorious retard.


I liked that guy. It's too bad about his kidneys failing or whatever.


----------



## Polock (Mar 24, 2022)

Silver-kerching said:


> I'm running away don't try and stop me


----------



## Ged! (Mar 24, 2022)

Silver-kerching said:


> I'm running away don't try and stop me


Make sure you drink lots of fluids. I don't need you dropping dead on us just yet


----------



## Fraiser crane (Mar 25, 2022)

Ged's Forth said:


> Make sure you drink lots of fluids. I don't need you dropping dead on us just yet


Depends on the fluid


----------



## lolcow yoghurt (Mar 31, 2022)

You can never leave kiwifarms.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Apr 3, 2022)

lot's of 2020 guys here


----------



## serious n00b (Apr 3, 2022)

goodnight for a bit, I need to take a nap


----------



## Bogs (Apr 4, 2022)

If I can quit 4chan, I can quit kiwifarms.


----------



## draggs (Apr 4, 2022)

You say goodbye
I say hello
Hello hello


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Apr 8, 2022)

I've taken a bunch of pills, I don't know what they are but they are supposed to kill me. If it doesn't I've got some rope tied up just in case.

It's over for me, bye-bye. I'm not just going to take a piss, I'm leaving to the other side.




P.S. I blame kiwi farms for this and it is totally the site's fault I'm dead.


----------



## Maskull (Apr 9, 2022)

Epic Fail Man said:


> I've taken a bunch of pills, I don't know what they are but they are supposed to kill me. If it doesn't I've got some rope tied up just in case.
> 
> It's over for me, bye-bye. I'm not just going to take a piss, I'm leaving to the other side.
> 
> ...


Epic.


----------



## FrailQueen (Apr 9, 2022)

I'm not leaving, but I have a tendency to leave for months like your dad saying he went out for milk. And much like your dad, I came back 5 months later (give or take several months sometimes) with nothing but disappointment. And after a few days, the cycle shall continue.


----------



## What the shit (Apr 12, 2022)

Epic Fail Man said:


> I've taken a bunch of pills, I don't know what they are but they are supposed to kill me. If it doesn't I've got some rope tied up just in case.
> 
> It's over for me, bye-bye. I'm not just going to take a piss, I'm leaving to the other side.
> 
> ...


Can you at least put the SMB2 sleeping Mario gif as your avatar?


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Apr 13, 2022)

Like Jesus, I am always with you

**farts**


----------



## Creep3r (Apr 13, 2022)

Bye-bye.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Apr 18, 2022)

I CAN'T LEAVE! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## What the shit (Apr 18, 2022)

Can we see the suicide tape? Obviously the individual behind your account is someone else.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Apr 18, 2022)

I handed my account over to Spooky Bones' husband. I am now Spooky Bones' husband.


----------



## What the shit (Apr 18, 2022)

Niceee


----------



## Dwight Frye (Apr 18, 2022)

I know that I can’t take no more
It ain’t no lie
I wanna see you out that door
Baby bye bye bye


----------



## thebigjoel (May 14, 2022)

"Taking a break"


$WHACKD


----------



## What the shit (Jun 16, 2022)

I will be leaving for a period of time. I've had my fun for the time-being, and I've spoken my thoughts. I'll leave all of you to fix the mess that is right now. Have fun everyone.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jun 16, 2022)

I just have to go pee.


----------



## Witthel (Jun 17, 2022)

Goodbye everyone, it was nice knowing you.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Jun 18, 2022)

Saying goodbye like 1-2 years in advance just in case I end up going crazy and running people over in my Kia


----------



## Fraiser crane (Jun 19, 2022)

lolcow yoghurt said:


> You can never leave kiwifarms.


Fu


----------



## mister meaner (Jun 23, 2022)

I am sorry my last post in QnA "should i leave forever" seeming like attention whoring. I never had any intention to leave or attention whore, I was shitposting. I just figured I might as well commit to the thread because I was being a faggot. I have only logged in today to view a member only post, currently undecided on whether I will continue to fuck off. pls forgive based kfposters


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Jul 2, 2022)

alright it's been good knowing you all, i am leaving, see you in 5 minutes


----------



## Florence (Aug 16, 2022)

IKOL said:


> I mean, Lowtax did, but he never had an account here.
> And there is an ex-kiwi who commited a suicide, I heard...


@Lowtax


----------



## World's Smallest Violin (Aug 22, 2022)

Bye there, Leaving. I'm the smallest violin.


----------



## PhoninHomer23 (Aug 31, 2022)

I need to get some cigarettes.


----------



## GuntN7 (Sep 12, 2022)

Witthel said:


> Goodbye everyone, it was nice knowing you.


 welcome back @Witthel


----------



## serious n00b (Sep 12, 2022)

GuntN7 said:


> welcome back @Witthel
> View attachment 3690755


What a surprise.


----------



## Witthel (Sep 12, 2022)

GuntN7 said:


> welcome back @Witthel
> View attachment 3690755


Blame the Queen for dying and for Null making A&H only visible to logged-in users.


----------



## serious n00b (Sep 12, 2022)

Witthel said:


> Blame the Queen for dying and for Null making A&H only visible to logged-in users.


i mean you could have not lied about leaving ^_^


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Nov 30, 2022)

Time for me to take a piss. See you in a couple of months or so (this time for real). Hope the newfags bring wondrous amounts of entertainment and funny tmi and schizoposts.


----------



## Souji Tendou (Nov 30, 2022)

Heading to the grocery store you want anything?


----------



## speedweed (Nov 30, 2022)

Head empty. Dopamine receptors: fried. Maybe it is time for a break...

Yeah, I'll totally be able to quit. You won't see any activity from me for weeks after this post I swear. I'm just built different I guess


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Dec 1, 2022)

I’ll never leave I’ll just keep making socks and lurking even if I get banned


----------



## Not a bee (Dec 3, 2022)

(USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST)


----------



## Throwing Romans (Dec 5, 2022)

Souji Tendou said:


> Heading to the grocery store you want anything?


if you find my dad wandering the aisles there tell him we miss him and wish he'd come home finally


----------

